# EA Witness



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

Could anyone please tell me everything they know about the EA Witness Pistol thankyou!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Look for information on the CZ-75. Its an italian version of it.

Shot an italian version (pre witness name) perhaps 15 years ago. Its fine, but nothing that excited me more than anything else. I would describe it as a double-action High Power. (I'd prefer the High Power.)

There are folks that think the CZ design is great. The interesting thing is the internal rails - the slide fits inside the frame, not outside the frame.

Its fine, but not one of the main stream choices.

M.


----------



## douglasd (Oct 21, 2005)

ProtectionAgainstElements said:


> Could anyone please tell me everything they know about the EA Witness Pistol thankyou!


The only thing I know for sure is that the full size .45 ACP 10 rd. magazine is exactly the same mag as my .45 Baby Eagle.

I have been ordering the EAA Witness mags for my Baby Eagle because they seem to be easier to come by, and slightly lower cost.

Doug


----------



## ProtectThe2ndAmendment (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you for the information we my Dad and I looked around at gunshows and compared quality and prices and now I am going to probably buy a New Taurus PT24/7 .45 with 12 cap. clip for around $330-$370 what do you think of Taurus?


----------



## Revmann (Oct 22, 2005)

douglasd said:


> I have been ordering the EAA Witness mags for my Baby Eagle because they seem to be easier to come by, and slightly lower cost.


I have been looking into buying a Witness and found out that a Baby Eagle is essentially an Isreali CZ75, just like the Witness is an Italian CZ75.


----------



## WinnebagoWaterfowl (Oct 24, 2005)

Instead of buying that EAA Witnes I bought a Tarus PT 24/7 .45 Blue with 12 round clips.


----------



## douglasd (Oct 21, 2005)

WinnebagoWaterfowl said:


> Instead of buying that EAA Witnes I bought a Tarus PT 24/7 .45 Blue with 12 round clips.


So, how do you like it? I have heard nothing but good things about the 24/7, and I have a Taurus Millenium Pro in 9mm. In general, Taurus has a good reputation, especially for the cost.

Doug


----------

